# Swan bread maker manual



## Trevor (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get a manual for one of these, done a google search but i cant find a manual.
Swan bread maker
12 set programmes and 8 personal programmes for own recipes. Automatic fruit and nut dispenser. 15-hour delay timer. Cool touch. Keep warm function. Non-stick baking pan. Viewing window and LCD display. 
12 set programmes and 8 personal programmes for own recipes. 
Automatic fruit and nut dispenser. 
15-hour delay timer. 
Cool touch. 
Keep warm function. 
Non-stick baking pan. 
Viewing window and LCD display.


----------



## jennyp19 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Anyone know where i can get a manual for one of these, done a google search but i cant find a manual.
> Swan bread maker
> 12 set programmes and 8 personal programmes for own recipes. Automatic fruit and nut dispenser. 15-hour delay timer. Cool touch. Keep warm function. Non-stick baking pan. Viewing window and LCD display.
> 12 set programmes and 8 personal programmes for own recipes.
> ...



If you don't get any joy from this site, try the moneysaving old style site on moneysavingexpert.com.  There is a thread on there which has an address for manuals for different stuff, sorry can't find it at the moment ~ very limited time on internet at the moment.  I had a lady offer to photo copy me a manual for something else if I couldn't find what I was looking for ~ they are a really helpful crowd on there.


----------



## Belgian (Jul 15, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Anyone know where i can get a manual for one of these, done a google search but i cant find a manual.
> Swan bread maker
> 12 set programmes and 8 personal programmes for own recipes. Automatic fruit and nut dispenser. 15-hour delay timer. Cool touch. Keep warm function. Non-stick baking pan. Viewing window and LCD display.
> 12 set programmes and 8 personal programmes for own recipes.
> ...


Hi Trev,
Wiffie found this (I don't have the slightest idea about breadmaking myself, have to trust her -on that):http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=147549
Hope your bread got baked LOL


----------



## Trevor (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Leo and Wife, I will take a look at the link later.


----------



## janeandbob (Jul 16, 2008)

hi Trevor  all over the country there is a group called. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/suffolk-northandwest-freecycle/
 As you can see!
we are in the Suffolk and Northfolk groups as we live on the border, what is all about is if you think its to good to dump and someone might like it you give it away. And you can ask for things somethimes your lucky enough to get them, so its worth a try, its free but you have to join a group. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 16, 2008)

janeandbob said:


> hi Trevor  all over the country there is a group called. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/suffolk-northandwest-freecycle/
> As you can see!
> we are in the Suffolk and Northfolk groups as we live on the border, what is all about is if you think its to good to dump and someone might like it you give it away. And you can ask for things somethimes your lucky enough to get them, so its worth a try, its free but you have to join a group. Good Luck. Bob.


Cheers for your help, I have joined the group nearest to me hope i am lucky.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 16, 2008)

janeandbob said:


> hi Trevor  all over the country there is a group called. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/suffolk-northandwest-freecycle/
> As you can see!
> we are in the Suffolk and Northfolk groups as we live on the border, what is all about is if you think its to good to dump and someone might like it you give it away. And you can ask for things somethimes your lucky enough to get them, so its worth a try, its free but you have to join a group. Good Luck. Bob.


Cheers, we've just joined our local group too! Looks interesting! we have just moved and need to downsize a bit. JIM


----------



## Trevor (Jul 16, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Cheers, we've just joined our local group too! Looks interesting! we have just moved and need to downsize a bit. JIM


If you's have a lot of stuff to get rid of why not go to a carboot sale, It would help towards fuel for a camping trip.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 16, 2008)

Theres not realy a great deal  not enough for a car boot!  I've had some of it advertised in the local shops/newsagents/tescos etc.  I had a look at my local one  and it had a garden shredder on  and another one has a lawn mower, both free to good home!  Only snag is ........I don't have a garden anymore.  Don't need them then eh?  Lots of other stuff though. I'll be able to refill all the empty spaces round the house again!  JIM


----------



## Trevor (Jul 16, 2008)

It was just a thought good luck anyway.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Trevor


----------



## t&s (Jul 16, 2008)

if you realy kneed one make sure you have enough dough
or maybe someone on the breadline has the answer


----------



## Trevor (Jul 16, 2008)

t&s said:


> if you realy kneed one make sure you have enough dough
> or maybe someone on the breadline has the answer


Your mind must go into overdrive to think things up like this.
But I like it, its so apt.


----------



## t&s (Jul 16, 2008)

i must be like a tree surgeon i once knew 
he was thick as a plank
his firm had branches everywhere
and he wood give anyone a job
a real chip of the old block


----------

